# Recommend me a bait caster combo



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking to pick up ONE baitcaster combo. It'll need to be versatile, throw worms, spinner baits, and plugs. If it can be bought locally, all the better! If it's cheap, even mo' better! If you have one to sell that fits the bill, let me know.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a Pflueger Echelon 6.4:1 on an Abu Garcia Verdict 7'0" MH that I'll sell you for $100. Reel is brand new, rod has been fished maybe 5 times. 
This should be a good all around combo for what you described.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That don't sound too bad, I guess? Let's give the thread a day or so before I drive to pcola.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

10-4. You just let me know if you want it. It'll be sitting there in the corner, wishing it had a loving home until then.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am a fan of Bass Pro reels. The pro qualifier is my first choice and is on sale now. Their extreme is also very good. I don't spend a lot of money on rods that I use in the river. I like Berkley Cherrywood rods and they are inexpensive. Walmart has them for about $20.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I really like the "Lews" reels - for rods I have always loved Berkley's lightning rods


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I second the pro qualifier and Lews reels, and I like to pair them with a Abu Garcia rods.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

We use the Johnny Morris bait casters by Bass Pro, no preference on rods, just go and pick out what feels right and helps if it is on sale. Lighting rods are good like mentioned above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't like buying BPS reels. Seems like buying great value at Walmart. One day their gonna put everybody else out of business and were not gonna have a choice!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The old "Made in Sweden" Ambassadeurs are classics and have been around forever.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

welldoya said:


> The old "Made in Sweden" Ambassadeurs are classics and have been around forever.



True - most Garcias are China made. The round ones are still made in Sweden - at least that's what Google says


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to walfart and picked up one of china's finest abu's and a berkley lightning rod, which matches my spinners, so now I look pro. Can't beat the price!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking pro is half the battle. Now go learn how to backlash that dude!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

sure said:


> I went to walfart and picked up one of china's finest abu's and a berkley lightning rod, which matches my spinners, so now I look pro. Can't beat the price!


I don't know about the China-made Garcia's but I like the Lightning Rods.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Shimano Curado! Can't beat em. Takes the saltwater like champ. Just rinse it with fresh water and oil it. The drag on them is amazing


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Eh, everything's made in china anyhow


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Muygrande66 said:


> Shimano Curado! Can't beat em. Takes the saltwater like champ. Just rinse it with fresh water and oil it. The drag on them is amazing


Yeah it should be for the price, when it comes to bang for your buck you can't beat lews


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Buckchaser said:


> Yeah it should be for the price, when it comes to bang for your buck you can't beat lews


I learned a long time ago to never be cheap when it comes to hunting and fishing gear. You get what you pay for. I have caught a bunch of trout in Texas over 30 inches and up to 11 pounds. The drag on the Curado will catch you those fish where others may not. It can mean the difference of a fish of a lifetime or a vomit inducing beak off.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Made in Malaysia too so it's a step up!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, how about these deals from Six Gill Fishing Products. I took advantage of the Typhoon coupon and the first bass I landed on them were the 10 pounders I got last month. Strong reel, looks great, smooth as a button, easy to tune, throws a mile, and it's a hell of a deal while it lasts.

https://www.facebook.com/Sixgill-Fishing-Products-1479183282355731/

Great customer service too....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are snazzy looking for sure


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I always wanted a curado.... But dang! I'll buy a couple of Lews with the rods for the same price. I don't mind paying for quality but I'm not serious enough for that kind of quality!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you think about the Lews mach 1 combo Kevin? Not wild about the colors since it would mess up my pro appearance but it seems like a well reviewed setup for 130 bucks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Should be good! Might check Dicks or Gander mountain for a cheaper price! Think I've got about $150 in my combo


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

+1 on the Curados. When I fished freshwater a lot, a Shimano Curado B paired with an All Star 6'6" MH was my go to combo.


----------

